# Henna vs Hair Dye



## divadoll (Feb 13, 2011)

So what do you think?  Henna to colour hair or hair dye?

I'm sitting here waiting for the henna to colour my hair.  It's on the 2 hr mark now and its suppose to stay on for 3-4hrs. 

What do you prefer?


----------



## amberamani (Feb 14, 2011)

I have used henna it is very complicated to wash out, my bathroom was messed up, and hair rally dry after using it because it have had sand in it. In place where I live it is very hard to get henna, I hoped that someone would travel on East so I can tell them to buy for me. And I can't order on line. But I think who can stand the sand and ground in henna should go for it becaouse it is healthiest for hair, you just have to avoid dark shades with ppd added. But I have used them long ago without any allergic reaction.

Good thinks are healthy for the hair, natural, nice red shades, shine, ticker hair.

Bad thinks hair smell on ground, hard to wash out, small choice of shades.

Henna which I am able to get here wehre I live and put on hair has no effect in sense of color on my brown hair, but I shell give it one more chance since Lush is opened here and it have caca maron


----------



## llehsal (Feb 14, 2011)

I never knew you could use henna in hair.  I thought it was only used to draw mehndi and stuff like that.  Do you only use it for special occasions? Then wash it out?  Or does it stay in like normal dye..be it a rinse or permanent?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been wanting to try henna on my hair because I figure it would serve a double purpose as a conditioner and colorant. But I've read that it's a pain to wash out of locs and doesn't give much color to dark hair, so I haven't used it yet. It would be my preference if I could use it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 14, 2011)

From what I understand, if you use Henna on your hair, you can't use normal hair dye the next time you want to colour.

Personally, I think Henna is a mess and a takes way to much time - dyes do the job a lot better.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 15, 2011)

It does take time...lots and lots and lots of time but it does leave my hair super soft.  You can use hair dye at any time - before or after.  No difference.  I used to bleach my hair blonde to get a prominent red colour from henna. 

Henna doesn't lighten hair colour so dark hair won't really see too much change unless you have gray/white hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You can henna your hair if you have high lights ( you can get henna in browns, reds or even black).  It did lighten my red-dyed hair a little. 

Henna lasts about as long as regular hair dye.  Depending on how quickly your hair grows and how harsh your shampoo is and how often you shampoo.  Like the mehndi that stains your skin, the henna will stain your hair.


----------



## amberamani (Feb 15, 2011)

I have also dyed hair normaly after henna with no problems, their is theory that henna coats the shaft of hair so hair look ticker but hair dye can't penetrate inside, I give up but one but not forever if I found henna without green color for freshens and sand added I shall use it again, where I live we have only egles henna(wich have 3%ppd), some no name, and now Lush caca but mixed with butter.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2011)

Henna. I prefer to use henna because it gives gorgeous red highlights to my chestnut brown hair.


----------



## cinderella (Feb 16, 2011)

I vote for henna. I used to color my hair with henna years ago and I remmember the gorgeous red shadow and the pleasant aroma.

Also henna is a natural product


----------



## cynpat2000 (Feb 16, 2011)

I vote henna , I love the stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I pair my henna with indigo from Mehandi and get a gorgeous auburn ......plus my hair is softer and healthier since ive been using, unlike dye that made my hair dry and brittle feeling.


----------

